# Warning letter



## rakesh-dubai (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello Experts,

My HR issued an warning letter on 27 September 2016 for unacceptable misconduct and performance .

On 27 September I came in office and i was not feeling well so after discussion with HR , I took sick leave (notify HR to via email). After 4 hours taking rest at home, I was feeling bit better .I got call from my manager and he informed me that There are some serious issue happened in our system because of that we can loose our client. I took these conversation very seriously and came in office and resolved all issue . After resolving issue , My HR asked me to sign warning letter as according to her how can anyone come office if he is sick...HR forced me and I have signed that letter in which they have written I am habitual taking sick leaves and because of that my performance is impacted .


I have all possible email chat which show my performance is excellent and even they are accepting my performance is good (oral communication)

As far as I know this warning letter come in article 120 because of that employer can terminate employee without notice .

According to warning letter company will review my performance in November 

1.Do I need to send warning letter response now or its useless as I already signed warning letter

2.Now as November month supposed to end, should I ask final hearing on warning letter 

Please guide me


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well if you didn't agree with the letter, you should never have signed it. I think you need to have a discussion with the Ministry if Labour.


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Rakesh,

First of all, I am not an expert.

If I need expert opinion (in this case, a lawyer) I would go to such service provider to seek their services. There are some platforms where your questions would be directed to relevant professional.

According to your post, I think that your line manager could have intervened then and discussed this with the HR management to resolve this issue. That would have added some weight on your part, as you have mentioned that it was your manager who phone you requesting to return. Settling this issue amicably may be better before seeking other methods. It may help if you have a chat with your manager with regard to this.

Also, normally when your performance is reviewed your manager will involve it, in your case he knows what happened exactly. 

Moreover, if you visited hospital when you were unwell that day, the sick leave certificate would also help.

The above is just my thoughts, not an expert opinion.....




rakesh-dubai said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My HR issued an warning letter on 27 September 2016 for unacceptable misconduct and performance .
> 
> ...


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Apparently your manager has set you up. That means he doesn't like your, or/and is not convinced by the services you provide. I would not fight back and start looking for another job. This is not a conflict with HR but rather a direct hit from your boss.


----------

